# برنامج ملاحي يستخدم على السفن التجارية



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

برنامج ملاحي يستخدمه ضباط الملاحة على السفن
في رسم الخطوط الملاحية و تحميل الاحداثيات للضابط الالي 
auto pilot
نقلته كموضوع هنا للافادة
رابط تحميل مباشر للبرنامج
حجم البرنامج 13 ميجا طبعا هو نسخة تجريبية مجانية لفترة محدودة
بعدين يجب الحصول على كود تفعيل للبرنامج 


http://www.tiki-navigator.com/en/en/TIK ... _Trial.zip

وهون الرابط الاساسي للموضوع للشخص الذي صمم هذا البرنامج

http://www.tiki-navigator.com/en/us/index.htm
حبيب انقلو للفائدة ولاغناء القسم الملاحي الجديد في المنتدى بالكثير من المواضيع
وكمان شفت برنامج كتير مهم كمان لضباط الملاحة خاص لحساب 
(Draft Survey, Lashing, Course and Distance calculation)

بس شكلو كلو بمصاري سعر البرنامج 179 دولار
لهيك رابط التحميل عم يكون وهمي وما عم يتحمل البرنامج معي
ازا قدرت احصل عليه بنقلو على شكل موضوع هون بالموقع نشاء الله


----------



## بو نزار المالكي (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج وكثر الله امثالك 
خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى على تعبك .. ان شاء الله يفيد من يعمل ب الملاحه البحريه.


----------



## أمير البحر (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

موضوع فى غاية الجمال


----------



## sailor_man123 (15 مارس 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكور يا حبيبي على هالموضوع 
بس بتمنى منك مرة تانية لمى بتجيب شغلة تذكر المصدر اللي اخد منو الموضوع 
ولانك ناقلو حرفيا عن موقع الهندسة البحرية 
وهادا الرابط الاساسي للموضوع اللي متواخزيني عامل نسخ لصق لالو 
انا ماني ضد تفيد العالم لانو هادا شي كويس 
بس عالقليلة غير شوي بالموضوع 
او اذكر عنوان المصدر اللي جبت منو الخبر


http://www.bahreya.com/bb3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=510


----------



## sailor_man123 (15 مارس 2010)

وبامكانكم تعينو على تاريخ الموضوع وتعرفو مين اللي كاتبو قبل وشكرا لكم


----------

